# sony



## old man (Jul 1, 2010)

I have an older Sony blu-ray HBD-E570 that I want to control with new dish network hopper remote. I have tried all the codes that I can find but to no avail. Does anyone out there know if this is possible or am I wasting my time? Just want volume control on the sound so I can use one remote


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, but if Dish doesn’t offer a code that works for that player, you’re out of luck.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## old man (Jul 1, 2010)

thank you


----------

